
Ask HN: Host for SaaS app that handles subscription, payments - ljw1001
Hi, 
I want to host a small SaaS application, but want to absolutely minimize the amount of time it takes to run it. Is there somewhere that will do the hosting and provide subscription&#x2F;billing infrastructure I can hook into? Other goodies like a simple site, with a support forum would be awesome, too. Really don&#x27;t want to spend much time running the Web site that goes with the App.<p>If not, what&#x27;s the easiest, quickest way to get this kind of functionality setup on AWS, Google Cloud, or another host? There must be SaaS offerings. The more complete and turnkey the better. Thanks!
======
dazmiller
If your brave then try Laravel Spark

[https://mattstauffer.co/blog/introducing-laravel-spark-a-
dee...](https://mattstauffer.co/blog/introducing-laravel-spark-a-deep-dive)

[https://github.com/laravel/spark](https://github.com/laravel/spark)

------
Immortalin
I am actually building something like this. My email's in profile description.

------
SkyRocknRoll
Try Recurly

------
bossx
Shopify

